# How to slow roast a turkey brest in an oven ?



## wtdedula (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello All;
I have a Turkey breast that I bought for company tomorrow. I want to slow roast it in an oven (not a crock pot) at a fairly low temperature for an extended time. Can someone give me some guidelines on how long and at what temperature. The weight is about 4 pounds. 

Also, would marinating it help and if so, can you suggest a good marinade for turkey ? 

I thought I came across a good recipe and instructions a while ago where the results turned out good but I can't recall where (On the web) I found that recipe. Thanks.

Tim


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I don't think a turkey breast is a good candidate for slow roasting. It's a small tender cut which is better suited to higher heat quicker methods. Plus there are potential food safety issues roasting turkey low and slow. 

That's probably why your question hasn't garnered helpful responses.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I am nonplussed by your comments. What potential food safety hazards are there associated with roasting a turkey breast low and slow? Define "low and slow." What is considered a low temperature?

Is this a bone-in breast? We don't know. Is 4-lbs really considered small?

I ask mostly out of ignorance.

shel.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The food safety issue isn't likely simply because the roast is so small that it will cook fairly quickly at most any temp, even as low as 250. But the safety issue is a long time below 140 of the interior meat which could produce a healthy crop of undesirable bacteria and their byproducts.

Low and slow and slow in my book is usually 250 or less. At that temp, I don't think she'd have much trouble with food safety and that turkey breast. But I don't know what temp she wants to use. 

Further, turkey breast doesn't have the fat that you want to slowly render in low and slow situations to keep the meat moist. So I don't think it's a good canditate for this technique without extra info about the specific technique.

Phil


----------

